# Luna Eclipse + HDR + photoshop



## Garbz (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I didn't have a 1000mm lens, or a tripod that would get a sharp picture out of it anyway. I shot the lunar eclipse with the purpose of getting some small moons for a composite. Last night I went and took a HDR of the city for it:







Large Version


----------



## Nein-reis (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats great!


----------



## wxnut (Aug 30, 2007)

Absolutly stunning!!!


----------



## TBaraki (Aug 30, 2007)

That is friggin sweet!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh yes, marvellous! Wonderful. Ever so well done! Wow-y! Super! Amazing. Perfect.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 30, 2007)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Miaow (Aug 30, 2007)

That is absolutely FANTASTIC :thumbup:


----------



## soflmomof2 (Aug 30, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 30, 2007)

Great great work Chris! :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 30, 2007)

:hail:


----------



## abraxas (Aug 30, 2007)

Great shot!  Everything's nice about it.


----------



## Lars Leber (Aug 30, 2007)

Great idea. I like that photo a lot.


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, thats really awesome.  I love it


----------



## doenoe (Aug 30, 2007)

uhm yeah...wow....thats all i could say when i saw the pic. Great shot


----------



## AbelR74 (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome!  Simply Awesome!


----------



## PNA (Aug 30, 2007)

Now that's creative photography!!!


----------



## zendianah (Aug 30, 2007)

Sensational Garbz !!  I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Arch (Aug 30, 2007)

excellent, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Deadeye008 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very well thought out and a lot of work I imagine. Looks awesome!


----------



## tpe (Aug 30, 2007)

I have been trying to reply to this all day (work was interesting ). But it still leaves me lost for words, excelent.

tim


----------



## Chiller (Aug 30, 2007)

Very well done.  Love it.


----------



## heip (Aug 30, 2007)

So cool, good work!!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh my God. 21 positive replies. Makes me feel all warm inside :goodvibe: Thanks everyone.


----------



## Heck (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 20, 2008)

One of my favorite pictures of all time!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine too!  I linked to it in the HDR Sticky thread a few weeks back!

Simply awesome work!


----------

